# Bagged 2012 Turbo Beetle



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

Hello there, I thought now that I have proper photos that I would introduce myself. My name is Kait and I've been around the vw community for about 9 years. I feel very old now. 

I've owned several VWs, my favorite is obviously this beetle. But I've had a 98 2.0 New Beetle (my very first GTG was for newbeetle.org in Cleveland), a MK4 GTI (also on air ride,) and most recently a Rabbit. My Beetles were both black and my golfs were both silver. 

When I bought the Beetle this is exactly what I pictured in my head. Plans for the near future include a touch of body work. Plans for the not so near future a tune, intake and exhaust. 

Details! 

RCD-510 Radio 

Airlift Slam Front Strut & Rear Slam Kit 
Autopilot V2 
Air Zenith OB2 Compressor 
2 Three Gallon Tanks 

1-Off Smoothies - Hot Rods by Boyd Coddington Wheels 
19x9 

Photos were taken in Buffalo, NY at the Frank Lloyd Wright Boathouse. Photo credit to MichaelMark5 and PatientlyWaiting / SwitchedStance. 

 
Kate by Michael Petrino photography, on Flickr 

 
bugged by Michael Petrino photography, on Flickr


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

now about those wheels, damn...


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

kaitisland said:


> But I've had a 98 2.0 New Beetle (my very first GTG was for newbeetle.org in Cleveland),


 Which one? 

Welcome!


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Awesome Pictures!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice


----------



## BoyoUK (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh, jevons! Those wheels are so dreamy!


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

Chrisho said:


> now about those wheels, damn...


  



silverspeedbuggy said:


> Which one?
> 
> Welcome!


 So funny that you ask, I have kept the little red window sticker in my visor since my first beetle and between the rabbit to this beetle it went missing.  It was in Cleveland in Sept/Oct of 2006, that's all I can remember. Everyone was very nice.  



Vwguy026 said:


> Awesome Pictures!


 Mike Petrino kills it with the camera. He did a great job. 



drtechy said:


> Nice


 Thanks! 



BoyoUK said:


> Oh, jevons! Those wheels are so dreamy!


 Thank you!


----------



## LUV2LOL (Apr 27, 2013)

BoyoUK said:


> Oh, jevons! Those wheels are so dreamy!


 ZOMG, they are! Spill the beans, what are they? lol


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

Looks good :thumbup:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

LUV2LOL said:


> Spill the beans, what are they?


 It's in the first post :thumbup:


----------



## LUV2LOL (Apr 27, 2013)

eurotrsh said:


> It's in the first post :thumbup:


 Ahh. I am BLIND lol. Thanks


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Love it man I'm a smoothie fan as well. Good ol' Boyd R.I.P. 

Looks beautiful


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice pics and cool bug! :thumbup:


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

got any pics of the air setup?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

vdubjettaman said:


> got any pics of the air setup?


We are in the process of changing the whole trunk setup now. We will surely get some pics up when it's done. :beer:


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

eurotrsh said:


> We are in the process of changing the whole trunk setup now. We will surely get some pics up when it's done. :beer:


:thumbup:

Trying to figure out my setup...


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

That looks fantastic. Very nice work! :thumbup:


----------



## VDUB_TDI (Apr 24, 2008)

[video]http://youtu.be/dqdT7Cvgyjk?t=3m49s[/video]

is that you at 3:49?


----------

